# crop insurance?



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Anybody insuring their forage crops for production guarantees? I just ran the numbers through the RMA calculator and it looks like I can get a guarantee for 169 tons on my land for about $1250.00, Is this worth it or are their too many hoops to jump through if the crop doesn't come in?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes this was my first yr.FSA required it to be eligible for any disaster payments for anything else.(livestock,major weather disaster)

It doesn't cover seeding yr,so if you have a seeding faliure you are not covered.You can than insure yr 2,3,4,5.And then it is no longer insurable no mater how good a stand you have.You have to insure it by sept 15 ? for following yr.

If you have a claim and destroy it than put corn in it pay 2 premiums they will only pay you 35% of the alfalfa damage until you harvest the corn in case there is another claim.Its screwy but anyway they won't pay you the total of both policies if you have to claims on same field.Confused YET I know I still am.

I was insured at the 50% level which is cheap.Carried it because I had to and just for a freeze out.Well had the 2nd freeze out since we started farming in 69 so I lucked out there.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

When I talked to my insurance guy he said that except for the FSA requirement with corn/beans its not worth it and recommended against it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Never had it before because it wasn't worth it.Ins Agent also said it wasn't worth it.But the 50% level was pretty cheap & the FSA requirment was the reason I put it on.There is also a catastrofic policy.I think it was $250 per crop,per county,per producer.This didn't work for me because of 2 seperate counties & share rents.


----------

